# Chrooting gs (GhostScript)



## Ben (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi,

I am trying to chroot(8) GhostScript (gs) as it is required by ImageMagick.

I get the following error:

```
Postscript delegate failed `/htdocs/documents/7059b38c1c4500bccf8509d3974441a3.pdf': No such file or directory @ error/pdf.c/ReadPDFImage/678
```

I tried using ldd(1) to get most of it work but seems not everything works as expected. Can anybody give me a hint how to proceed? Is there a tool/script to automate it?

Thanks for help.


----------



## Ben (Mar 31, 2014)

Fixed it. The ld* files from /var/run were missing.


----------

